# CAAD9 vs CAAD10 Descending



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Planning to buy either CAAD9 or CAAD10 this week. For those of you who have spent significant time on both - more than test rides - any noticeable difference in stability while descending on long downhills?

Thanks!


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

I haven't spent a lot of time on the 10, but it is a impressive bike. It decends well, but it hard to tell if it was better than the 9. I can say the ride it a little bit less harsh if that helps. Go for the 10 and live life:thumbsup:


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

I've spent minimal time on a 9 (<100 miles) and I have about 400 miles on my new 10. The 10 is great at speed, I'm big and heavy so I'm fast downhill. I've had it up to 62 mph so far and haven't thought twice. I find the steering is more crisp than on the 9. I also find the 10 to be a bit more stable but that could just be me having more confidence in it.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks, to both of you - appreciate the info!


----------

